# Bargain Book Finds (2016) -- no self promotion, please



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

(Link to the 2015 thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,205743.0.html)

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please**. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!

**"Self-promotion" includes books that the poster has a vested self-interest in--books by friends and family or books that the member is posting on behalf of the author, to include paid or unpaid promotion.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Reposting Claw's discovery from the 1st.



The Hooded Claw said:


> This may he orphaned if a 2016 thread is started, but here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

By the guy who does the XKCD comics:



$2.99 Also in Kindle unlimited.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_Dragons at Crumbling Castle: And Other Tales_ by Terry Pratchett is $2.99 at posting. This one has been on my wish list for a while but at $9.99 I was holding out as long as I still had stuff to read. I caught a price drop last night so I bought it. It's a collection of short stories that he wrote when he was younger and it has illustrations and footnotes


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

This book came up in one of the other threads and I marked it thinking it sounded intriguing - but I didn't want to pay over $10 for it. Right now it's $3.99.
_The Anatomist's Wife (A Lady Darby Mystery Book 1)_ by Anna Lee Huber


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> This book came up in one of the other threads and I marked it thinking it sounded intriguing - but I didn't want to pay over $10 for it. Right now it's $3.99.
> _The Anatomist's Wife (A Lady Darby Mystery Book 1)_ by Anna Lee Huber


I borrowed it from the library and quite enjoyed it . . . definitely a 4 star read for me. Hoping the later volumes of the series either show up via overdrive or go on sale.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ambitious Brew: The Story of American Beer

Currently $2.99


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

4 book bundle .99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Dry: A Memoir by Augusten Burroughs. The same author of Running With Scissors. It's been on my wish list for a long time at $9.99. As of this posting it's $1.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Fixers: Eddie Mannix, Howard Strickling and the MGM Publicity Machine
By E. J. Fleming
All the dirt on classic Hollywood, $3.03


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

$15 for the Harry Potter set



_ As of Feb 12, back up to $56.64, which works out to about $8 a book -- Ann_


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Chad Winters said:


> $15 for the Harry Potter set


Thank you so much!!! That made my day!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Notes From A Small Island by Bill Bryson. $1.99 as of this posting



I've only read one book by the author, A Walk In The Woods, and really enjoyed it so for $1.99 this is definitely worth a shot (to me).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> Notes From A Small Island by Bill Bryson. $1.99 as of this posting
> 
> 
> 
> I've only read one book by the author, A Walk In The Woods, and really enjoyed it so for $1.99 this is definitely worth a shot (to me).


Thanks! I've been wanting to read this one!

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99 each*


Leonard Maltin's 151 Best Movies You've Never Seen


Alfred Hitchcock: A Life in Darkness and Light


The Autobiography of Malcolm X


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Two more movie books:

*$1.99 each*


Showgirls, Teen Wolves, and Astro Zombies: A Film Critic's Year-Long Quest to Find the Worst Movie Ever Made


A Year at the Movies: One Man's Filmgoing Odyssey


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

John Wayne Gacy: Defending A Monster by Sam L. Amirante
A book about the real life serial killer. $1.99 as of this posting.



On Edit: For me, the above link shows the book at $9.99. The ereaderiq link below shows it as $1.99, which is what I paid for it. Try both links if you're interested in the book.

http://www.ereaderiq.com/dp/B005HJ9MOE/john-wayne-gacy-defending-a-monster/


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99*


Console Wars: Sega, Nintendo, and the Battle that Defined a Generation


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99*

One of the best and most fascinating books I've ever read. I discovered it on Amazon randomly years before the movie came out.


Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

$1.99 today . . . I read it last year . . . . really enjoyed it. Little bit historical, little bit mystery, little bit romance.

There's also a bunch of Harry Bosch books on sale as the Daily Deal today.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*99 cents*


The Long List Anthology: More Stories From the Hugo Award Nomination List (The Long List Anthology Series Book 1)


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

Powers That Be (book 1 in the trilogy)
Anne McCaffrey
Reg 7.99 on sale for 1.99


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99 each*


The Movie Book (Big Ideas Simply Explained)


Death Be Not Proud (P.S.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rock with Wings (Leaphorn and Chee Mysteries Book 20)

$0.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Star Trek: The Original Series: Vulcan's Soul #1: Exodus, by Josepha Sherman

And two later books in the same series are on sale for 99 cents each.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The classic Charlotte's Web is a Kindle Daily Deal book for $1.99, I'm excited! I can't wait to read this with the grandkids, I'm not sure the paper copy from my and my son and daughter's childhood would hold up through another reading.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry about the late post! *Neverwhere *by _Neil Gaiman_ today $1.99. Excellent book.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Lost Girls: An Unsolved American Mystery by Robert Kolker. 99 cents as of this posting (regularly $12.99)


----------



## watermanx (Mar 31, 2016)

Trinity Fate is on sale for $0.99, it's the complete version of the doomed prince.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Contagious: Why Things Catch On

$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

and 

Special price today -- April 2 -- of $2.99 each. "Robert Galbraith" is a pseudonym of J.K. Rowling. I've enjoyed both these books, as well as the third in the series Career of Evil which is not on sale. It's probably available as a library book, however.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Drunken Botanist by Amy Stewart. Sounds like a good read for anyone interested in the history of booze. $1.99 at this posting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This book was on my wishlist at $9.59, happened to notice today that it is $1.99. Great work about the need for songbird conservation. Went to a talk by the author and saw a documentary based on the book.

Silence of the Songbirds

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Read an article today in the NYTimes by Amby Burfoot about his book. Looked it up and it's only $3.99 today!

 
First Ladies of Running: 22 Inspiring Profiles of the Rebels, Rule Breakers, and Visionaries Who Changed the Sport Forever

Betsy


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Etymologists rejoice! The Painted Word: A Treasure Chest of Remarkable Words and Their Origins by Phil Cousineau. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes - I still read children's books.
The Boxcar Children Mysteries (Books 1-12) on sale for $12.00. I paid about $25 for this set in 2011.



ETA - That didn't last long. It's back to over $30.00.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Neil Gaiman's _Fragile Things_ is $1.99 at posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Templars and the Shroud of Christ: A Priceless Relic in the Dawn of the Christian Era and the Men Who Swore to Protect It, by Barbara Frale. 
$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Two Lorenzo Carcaterra novels:

*$1.99 each*


Gangster


Apaches: A Novel of Suspense


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Katherine Kurtz _The Bishop's Heir_ is $1.99 at posting.



This is Book 1 in the Histories of Kind Kelson.

For centuries, a powerful faction of the Holy Church in Gwynedd has been at war with the Deryni, the mysterious race whose magic is despised and feared by those who lack their remarkable arcane abilities. The bloodshed ended with the coronation of the popular young King Kelson Haldane, himself a possessor of Deryni magic-but the peace is short-lived. Dark rumblings of secession are coming from northern Meara as support strengthens for Caitrin Quinnell, the cunning and ruthless pretender queen. But an even greater threat is emerging from the shadows of orthodoxy. The treacherous Edmund Loris, onetime Archbishop of Valoret and the Deryni's most virulent foe, has escaped from confinement-and, with a cabal of like-minded conspirators, is preparing to undertake an act of blackest treason: the craven murder of Gwynedd's rightful liege.

With the first book in the Histories of King Kelson trilogy, acclaimed fantasist Katherine Kurtz continues her sweeping and magnificent history of a feudal society on an alternate medieval Earth-a complex world of war, political intrigue, faith, romance, and magic, where the courageous and enlightened are called upon to take up arms against the entrenched forces of ignorance and intolerance.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Deanna Raybourn's first two Lady Julia books are on sale.
_Silent in the Grave_ - $1.99 at posting
_Silent in the Sanctuary_ - $3.99 at posting


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Maria V. Snyder's _Poison Study_, Book 1 in her Soulfinders series is $1.99 at posting. I really liked this set of books when I started reading them in 2010. You can purchase a set that has the first 4 books in it for around $20, but this is a good way to see if you like her style.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I bet you can guess what I'm doing while waiting for the Oasis delivery...

Katherine Kurtz's _Camber of Culdi_ is $1.99 at posting. I paid $6.99 for it last month. This was the very first one of her books that I read way back when and it got me started on the world of the Deryni.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Some of the early Janet Evanovich books are on sale for $1.99 at posting: _Two for the Dough_ and _Three to Get Deadly_.
I know that I have a collection of the first three or four of them, so if you have a few of her books, you might want to check before purchasing to make sure you don't double up...

 

I also picked up _The Serpant of Venice_ by Christopher Moore for $1.99 this morning.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Here are two cozies. Both of them are first in a series.

_With Baited Breath_ by Lorraine Bartlett $0.99 at posting.
_Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder_ by Joanne Fluke $1.99 at posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Heinrich Himmler biography. $1.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sound of Music fans:

$0.99 (it's been there for a few days, but still at $0.99 this morning!)



Memories Before and After the Sound of Music: An Autobiography


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Charles Sheffield bundle for $6.99 (you may have to change the total).

You can get one of the books, Godspeed, for free all month (again, change the total). I enjoyed it so much that I went ahead and bought the rest of the bundle.

http://www.phoenixpick.com/botm/Sheffield.htm


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Misery by Stephen King. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Angels & Demons by Dan Brown. $1.99 at this posting. 
I thought this book was much better than The DaVinci Code.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Heist (Fox and O'Hare Series, Book 1)

$1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Bone Collector: The First Lincoln Rhyme Novel

$1.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Classic Christie, $1.99 through the 23rd.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

My Sister's Keeper: A Novel, by Jodi Picoult. $1.99 at this posting.

https://smile.amazon.com/My-Sisters-Keeper-Novel-Readers-ebook/dp/B000FC1LOC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1463774030&sr=1-1&keywords=my+sister%27s+keeper

(the linkmaker here couldn't find this book).


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

For some reason your link wasn't working for me, hamerfan. Hope you don't mind me adding the image link. Nice bargain find!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Aftermath: Star Wars: Journey to The Force Awakens

For $1.99 currently. This apparently fills the gap between episode VI and episode VII, though I have not read it yet to confirm that. Be warned this is a trilogy. Volume two is out, and sells for a measly $14.99. May be a long time before I read it!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.audible.com/mt/SSSale2016_all

Bunch of Audible (not Kindle) books on sale for $4.95.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99*


Mary and Lou and Rhoda and Ted: And all the Brilliant Minds Who Made The Mary Tyler Moore Show a Classic


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Gun

A Bridge Too Far: The Classic History of the Greatest Battle of World War II

$3.99 each


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Wheel Of Life: A Memoir Of Living And Dying by Elisabeth Kubler-Ross. $3.99 at this posting.



Been on my wife's wish list for a long time at $13.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A bunch of books I've been watching in ereaderiq came up discounted recently. Here are two that qualify for this thread:

 

_Forgery_ is $4.99 and _Oscar Wilde_ is $3.99


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_A Fatal Waltz_, book 3 in Tasha Alexander's Lady Emily series is $.99 at posting.



It also looks like most of Ian Fleming's James Bond books are on sale this month for $1.99 each.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The first Rizzoli & Isles for $1.99

This was one of the very first books I bought for my Kindle in 2008, and I paid $4.99 for it then!

 
The Surgeon: A Rizzoli & Isles Novel

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Notes on a Cowardly Lion: The Biography of Bert Lahr

$1.99 $9.99 now. Hope anyone who wanted it got it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Eight

$1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Confessions of a Master Jewel Thief

$1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Unexpected Mrs. Pollifax (Mrs. Pollifax Series Book 1)

Dropped from $7.99 to $1.99

After a long drought of price drops, I'm seeing a lot lately!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dropped from $16.99 to $3.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Both $3.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Enola Gay: Mission to Hiroshima

$1.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Another Jodi Picoult book, The Storyteller. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow! The latest Steve Berry thriller which I paid $14.99 for when it was released in April is one of the Kindle Daily Deals today for $2.99.



I'm a big Cotton Malone fan.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't remember who here at KB recommended this book to me earlier this year, but I have had it on a watch list for a while because of the $8.99 price. Today it is on sale for $2.99



_And back to $8.99 as of today. --Betsy_


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Time Keeper by Mitch Albom. It's been on my wish list at $7.99 but as of this posting, it's only $1.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

From Sawdust to Stardust: The Biography of DeForest Kelley, Star Trek's Dr. McCoy

$3.99 at this posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Al Capone Does My Shirts

With Al Capone and Alcatraz involved, this YA book has intrigued me for awhile. When it dropped to $1.99 today, I grabbed it.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$3.99*


Go Set a Watchman: A Novel


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_The Alchemyst (The Secrets of the Immortal Nicholas Flamel Book 1)_ by Michael Scott is $1.99 at posting.
I really enjoyed this series of books and paid full price for most of them, even going over $9.99 for the last two so I could get them on release day.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Life at the Dakota: New York's Most Unusual Address

Currently at the unusual price of $2.24


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Clapton: The Autobiography by Eric Clapton. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Murder mystery set in Shanghai in the 1990s. $1.99 for now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$2.99 at this posting


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Great book, one of the best China Mieville's.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For now, down to $3.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Supernatural mystery from Harper Collins, 99 cents for now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Old-school science fiction from Gordon R. Dickson for $1.99 back to normal price


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold. $2.99 as of this posting. It looks okay so I just bought it but haven't read.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Interview a terrorist for just ninety-nine cents!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A History of the Jews by Paul Johnson, $1.99 at this posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A BUNCH of the "Rough Guide" travel guidebooks are on sale for $2.99 (not just the ones above). These books have their own viewpoint, but are very well-thought-of. Worth looking into if you buy travel guides.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And Be A Villain by Rex Stout, 99 cents for now


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dropped for now from $13.99 to $1.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dropped from $9.99 to $2.99 for now.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

A New York Times Bestseller, Amazon Best Book of the Month January 2016, An Indie Regional Bestseller. A National Indie Bestseller debut novel by a Swedish author that I have been watching for a while because of the Iowa connection in the story. Right now on sale for $2.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Currently $3.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Been following this for a while and popped up via eReaderIQ at $3.99 today:



Wide As the Waters: The Story of the English Bible and the Revolution

It's the story of the translation/publication of the King James Bible and looks at how it's publication impacted law, the society, and the role of the Church for ordinary people. I've had it 'watched' for years' -- previous lowest price was $8.99. Don't know how long this'll last.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Another I've been watching for a while finally fell below $5:



Gilgamesh: A New English Version

I don't think I've every actually READ the Gilgamesh story -- but it's heavily referenced in the Star Trek episode "Darmok" where Picard is stuck on a planet with the captain of a ship from another species who communicates solely in metaphor.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Been following this for a while and popped up via eReaderIQ at $3.99 today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly you started watching it after I reviewed it in my 80 books thread a few years back. I recommended the book for anyone interested. My review/comments/summary is here, scroll down for a second post. Boy, I covered a lot of stuff from the book!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97765.msg1672563.html#msg1672563


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Possibly you started watching it after I reviewed it in my 80 books thread a few years back. I recommended the book for anyone interested. My review/comments/summary is here, scroll down for a second post. Boy, I covered a lot of stuff from the book!
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97765.msg1672563.html#msg1672563


Maybe so! I was surprised and pleased to see it on sale today!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheerful reading for $3.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Currently $2.99

The image of the Berlin book burning in May of 1933 is a common photo in history books. What's less common is how books became a strategy to undermine the Nazi propaganda that had been proving surprisingly effective throughout Europe. While re-telling the history of the war, Manning threads through the impact that books had in fighting the Nazis, providing a narrative of their influence on the war that has previously been left out of most history books. Book lovers and history buffs should enjoy this new perspective. - Amy Huff


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sequel to Gorky Park, currently $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Currently $2.99.



Currently $3.15.



Currently $1.99.



Also currently $1.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This was on my watch list and is $0.99 right now:



Sing in the Morning, Cry at Night

Historical fiction.

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99*


*Reluctant Genius: Alexander Graham Bell and the Passion for Invention*

I'm currently reading it, and it's very compelling so far.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$1.99 for now

"If you like Spam and sausages, better not to see either one being made."


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99*


*A Hobbit, a Wardrobe, and a Great War: How J.R.R. Tolkien and C.S. Lewis Rediscovered Faith, Friendship, and Heroism in the Cataclysm of 1914-18*

Amazon is killing it with the great biography deals lately!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Liberator: One World War II Soldier's 500-Day Odyssey from the Beaches of Sicily to the Gates of Dachau

Dropped to $1.99


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

$4.99 right now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Currently $1.99


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$3.99*

*
Keep Watching the Skies!: American Science Fiction Movies of the Fifties, The 21st Century Edition*

Over a _thousand_ pages, so you're definitely getting your money's worth. According to ereaderiq.com, this was originally $47.99!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Three Medieval mysteries for $2.99.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

A Jodi Picault book, The Pact, is $1.99 as of this posting:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Both dropped to $1.99 for now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Currently $3.99.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

For true crime fans, the book Anne Perry and the Murder of the Century by Peter Graham is $1.99 as of this posting. The movie _Heavenly Creatures_ is based on this book.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99


The Moviegoer*

Classic literature at a bargain price.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dropped from $12.99 down to $1.32.



Admittedly unlikely to be a big seller, but I have snarfed it up!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Could be fun for $2.99.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$3.99


I Only Roast the Ones I Love: Busting Balls Without Burning Bridges*

Lowest price ever, according to ereaderiq.com. Probably a sale to coincide with the Rob Lowe roast on Labor Day, if I had to guess.

*$1.99


Up the Down Staircase*

Not sure how the book is, but I really liked the 1967 movie - a realistic, gritty look at teaching in an inner city public school, starring Sandy Dennis, with Jean Stapleton (Edith Bunker) in a small supporting role. They sure don't make 'em like that anymore.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This intro book is now $1.99, all other books published are $4.99 temporarily.

This is the first book in a mystery series about Billy Boyle. During World War II, Boston police detective Billy Boyle's mother pulls family strings to get him assigned to the staff of his distant relative General Dwight Eisenhower. but instead of a safe desk job, Ike wants Billy's police experience so that Billy can be an assistant and "troubleshooter" for his uncle when friction between Allies (and the occasional German agent) turns rough. I highly recommend the whole series to those with an interest in World War II period.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ignore the baffling cover, this is a collection of four classic fantasy books for $10.99. The books are: The Dying Earth, The Eyes of the Overworld, Cugel's Saga and Rialto the Magnificent. I recommend the last three, first is merely okay. I purchased it after work, and already spent the evening rereading Eyes of the Overworld.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Currently 99c. No idea if this is a permanent price or a promotion.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Three legendary novels $3.9916.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$2.99 at this posting.



$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Lust & Wonder: A Memoir by Augusten Burroughs. $2.99 as of this posting. I haven't read this one, but I've enjoyed several of his books in the past.

*NOTE: *This is back to $12.99. I hope you got it if you wanted it.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Sometimes A Great Notion by Ken Kesey. $1.99 as of this posting. It can be a hard book to read, but it's a good story!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99


Patti LuPone: A Memoir

99 cents


The Road to McCarthy: Around the World in Search of Ireland*


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Currently $1.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Lisey's Story by Stephen King. $1.99 as of this posting.

https://www.amazon.com/Liseys-Story-Novel-Stephen-King-ebook/dp/B000MGATTE/ref=sr_1_1_twi_kin_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1475492918&sr=8-1&keywords=lisey%27s+story

(I couldn't get Link Maker to work for this book).


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99


I Know This Much Is True: A Novel (P.S.)*

A heck of a deal for a 900+ page book. I read it as a kid and don't remember it being nearly that long. Hope it's as incredible as I remember.

It's possible someone in the family still has a physical copy - maybe even me - but toting that thing around is just asking for a backache. Gotta love the convenience of a Kindle - whether the book is 90 pages or 900, it still weighs the same.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Twelve books of youthful memories for $3.99. May not last, so verify price before buying.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Twelve books of youthful memories for $3.99. May not last, so verify price before buying.


Yay! Great deal. Thanks, Claw.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Of course, nobody on these boards is interested in musicals or Broadway, but as I post, this is $3.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Get a Stradivarius (book) for just 99 cents!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Classic science fiction, 99 cents at this posting



Victorian ghost stories, also 99 cents at posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$1.99 at this posting


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Leaving Cheyenne: A Novel by Larry McMurtry. $3.99 as of this posting. It sounds like it could be a good one.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mary Higgins Clark
_The Cinderella Murder_
$1.99 at posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Some, but not all of the "Idiot's Guide" Series of books are on sale for $1.99 or $2.99. Far more than I can post. I don't have a better finding suggestion than to search Kindle books for "idiot's Guide. Of course not all the books including those title words will be part of the series, and not all the series is on sale...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

99 cents for now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For true Marxists only....



$3.99 at this posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Walter Benjamin at the Dairy Queen: Reflections on Sixty and Beyond by Larry McMurtry. $3.99 as of this posting. It's been on my wish list for a long time at $10.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

1152 pages of Star Trek fiction, $2.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Get your ghost on for $1.99 for now.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99 each


Horns: A Novel*

I loved the film version of Horns, so I'm excited to read the book.

*
Body Rides*

Body Rides is one of the coolest books I've ever read. I hope it holds up, but I think it will.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cat fantasy & science fiction anthology, $1.99



WW2 espionage, $1.99



$1.99


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

An interesting sounding book I have had on a watch list for a while because the regular Kindle price is $11.99 - right now it is on sale for $1.99. I grabbed it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> An interesting sounding book I have had on a watch list for a while because the regular Kindle price is $11.99 - right now it is on sale for $1.99. I grabbed it!


That does look intriguing . . . . I can have it for $1.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I blew two bucks on the "library" book, though Bog knows when I will get to it.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Mother Tongue: English and How it Got That Way by Bill Bryson. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> The Mother Tongue: English and How it Got That Way by Bill Bryson. $1.99 as of this posting.


Thanks! I've been looking at that one for some time as well!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A bunch of the Robert Golsborough non-Stout Nero Wolfe books are marked down to $1.99, not just the one I've linked.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> A bunch of the Robert Golsborough non-Stout Nero Wolfe books are marked down to $1.99, not just the one I've linked.


Yay! Only one more (#11, not on sale) before my Goldsborough Nero Wolfe collection is complete. Thanks, Claw. Still hoping for more of the original Rex Stout Wolfes to go on sale to recreate my complete paper collection on Kindle.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Now $1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The first four Rabbi Small mysteries in one volume for a buck each.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Currently selling for $1.99 each.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Both on sale today -- the Penny is $2.99; Preston/Child is $3.99 -- SIGNIFICANT savings! 

Bunch more as well -- bona fide bestsellers -- as Black Friday Specials


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

FINALLY available on Kindle in the U.S. and only $1.99 today, *My Family and Other Animals* by Gerald Durrell. This is funny, touching, luminous book about nature, animals, a beautiful idyllic place and lovable eccentricity of humans through the eyes of 12 year old boy, an enthusiastic budding zoologist. It is _very unlike_ the dreary series I tried to watch on PBS. Highly recommended.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

WooHoo! Book 2 of the Jasper Fforde Thursday Next series, "Lost in A Good Book" is on sale today! This book has been $11.99 since I've been watching it and I've been trying to get my library to add it to their catalog so I could borrow it. For $1.99, it now is happily residing on my Kindle!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Great book on sale for 2 bucks today!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like potential for $1.99.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Deanna Raybourn's first Lady Julia book, _Silent in the Grave_ is $1.99 at posting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Sounds like potential for $1.99.





Andra said:


> Deanna Raybourn's first Lady Julia book, _Silent in the Grave_ is $1.99 at posting.


I've read both of those and recommend them highly . . . . both were 4 stars for me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$1.99 at posting.



$2.99 at posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Four books for $2.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Science fiction classic for 25 cents at this posting!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99


Wonder Boys*

I loved the movie. Excited to read the book.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

anguabell said:


> FINALLY available on Kindle in the U.S. and only $1.99 today, *My Family and Other Animals* by Gerald Durrell. This is funny, touching, luminous book about nature, animals, a beautiful idyllic place and lovable eccentricity of humans through the eyes of 12 year old boy, an enthusiastic budding zoologist. It is _very unlike_ the dreary series I tried to watch on PBS. Highly recommended.


This is now 99 cents!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$3.99


The Corfu Trilogy: My Family and Other Animals; Birds, Beasts and Relatives; and The Garden of the Gods*

The first book, My Family and Other Animals, was 99 cents a few days ago. But now the entire trilogy has dropped to $3.99, so I got a refund on the first book and bought this instead. From what I've read so far, it's very charming.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

This is one of the deals of the day so assume the price is only good 12/16/16.
Maria Snyder's _Poison Study_, the first in what they are now calling The Soulfinders Series is on sale for $.99. I really enjoyed this one.



Back in 2010 I purchased the bundle of the first three books (when it was still called The Study Series). The price is higher now


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

This steampunk novel has been on my wish list for a while, and it is $1.99 today.
_The Diabolical Miss Hyde _by Viola Carr


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michener's Alaska, $1.99 today:

Michener's Alaska


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A bunch of titles by Kristin Hannah are on sale today for $3.99.

    

I've read both the first and last shown and enjoyed them so I picked up the other three. There are a couple more as well, I think.


----------

